# PARTS 1985 300zx non turbo



## drtask (Nov 7, 2007)

hello all. i've a sad story to tell. as a result of a tire blowing out while i was driving on the freeway, i rolled my z. but now i have a wonderful engine that i have no use for as i cannot find a body in this area that i live. if anyone needs parts from this vehicle, let me know. i'm not looking to make a bunch of money, just enough to get another set of wheels for pretty cheap. just shoot me an inquiry if you're interested. thanks.


----------



## machine23 (Oct 3, 2007)

does it have a manual tranny?


----------



## drtask (Nov 7, 2007)

yes. 5 speed. in great condition.


----------



## machine23 (Oct 3, 2007)

whats your location?


----------



## drtask (Nov 7, 2007)

new mexico. for something that large it would have to be picked up. i dont even want to fathom the costs of shipping on a transmission...


----------



## machine23 (Oct 3, 2007)

oh..ok. i cant go that far. thanks anyway


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

drtask said:


> new mexico. for something that large it would have to be picked up. i dont even want to fathom the costs of shipping on a transmission...


WOW! What a great description of your location. A state that is ranked 5th in total area. You could help narrow it down by providing a county, city, or zip code.

Incidentally, how many miles were on the car? Color exterior and interior?


----------



## drtask (Nov 7, 2007)

well, sorry for being indescriptive. dont have to burn me for it. valencia county, los lunas to be exact. exterior is wrecked, as is interior. there is 157,677 miles on the car. color was silver and interior was tan and blue.


----------



## rhodey69 (Feb 11, 2008)

how much would you sell the tranny for??? and is anything proformence wise done to the engine???


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

Does your Z have a compass and a G-force gauge in the middle of your dash? If so how much. It would have to be shipped to Kingston, Ontario,Canada. I would pay shipping of course.Thanks and sorry about your lost. They are great cars.Jamie


----------

